# new life for old caulk boots



## nhlogga (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't wear caulk boots much anymore so I went to the sports store and bought rubber golf spikes. Anyone try this before?


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 28, 2012)

Never tried them on boots, but I have a pair of golf shoes with them. They definitely keep me from slipping on grass and mud, but I'd want to test them on wood. I wonder how well they'd keep me from slipping on bark/wood.


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 28, 2012)

TreePointer said:


> Never tried them on boots, but I have a pair of golf shoes with them. They definitely keep me from slipping on grass and mud, but I'd want to test them on wood. I wonder how well they'd keep me from slipping on bark/wood.



I figure they would be ok for around the shop and operating equipment which is what i am doing more of tjese days.


----------



## ancy (Feb 28, 2012)

Don't look very comfy for golfing!


----------



## Slamm (Feb 28, 2012)

It appears you have lowered your PSI by about 9x's that may or may not work very well on harder wood and bark objects, but it will be better than straight rubber soles.

Let us know how it goes,

Sam


----------



## redprospector (Feb 29, 2012)

I've got a pair of White's Pac's that I put "soft spikes" in for running equipment in the winter. They work fine if you don't have to walk in any snow. If you have to walk in snow, you will gain 3" in height in 10 steps. Don't know what it is about them, but they gather and hold a lot of snow in those spikes.

Andy


----------



## paccity (Feb 29, 2012)

i'm wondering about if they did bite in the wood . that they would not release easy and hang up. and tripping in the process. ........ just thinking.


----------



## redprospector (Feb 29, 2012)

paccity said:


> i'm wondering about if they did bite in the wood . that they would not release easy and hang up. and tripping in the process. ........ just thinking.



Don't try to walk logs with them, it's kinda like walking on marbles.
The only thing they are really good for is putting your feet on a steel floor. You'd be better off buying a pair of pac's without corks for that........but poor folks have poor ways. 

Andy


----------



## Joe46 (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks to me like you'd pack them full of debris real quick if you were to use them in the brush, but for what you plan who knows may work out good.


----------



## madhatte (Feb 29, 2012)

Used to be the best calks were the golf spikes with the square shank. There was a little adapter that fit on your calk wrench to fit the thing. They were about half again as expensive as the Cermacs, but lasted twice as long. I used them a lot in the '90's but haven't seen them since.


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 29, 2012)

The rubber things worked well for me. They did pack full of mud pretty quick but what boot sole doesnt? I tried walking across a wood pile and didnt feel any different than if i were wearing my redwings. They were real comfortable on the concrete garage floor. All in all i am happy i tried them and would recommend using them if someone is just in the shop or running equipment.


----------



## OlympicYJ (Mar 1, 2012)

madhatte said:


> Used to be the best calks were the golf spikes with the square shank. There was a little adapter that fit on your calk wrench to fit the thing. They were about half again as expensive as the Cermacs, but lasted twice as long. I used them a lot in the '90's but haven't seen them since.



I bought a pair of Hoffman leather calks with Hoffman brand calks in them. They wear way better than the Champ calks! I barely wear my rubber corks that have Champs in em and they are the same level as my leathers which I wore 5 days a week on gravel rds for 3 months. Way better calk. Looks like you can order them from Hoffman's but don't know if they're their own brand or the champs. Everyone down here in Grays Harbor that I know hate the Champs lol


----------



## nhlogga (Mar 1, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> I bought a pair of Hoffman leather calks with Hoffman brand calks in them. They wear way better than the Champ calks! I barely wear my rubber corks that have Champs in em and they are the same level as my leathers which I wore 5 days a week on gravel rds for 3 months. Way better calk. Looks like you can order them from Hoffman's but don't know if they're their own brand or the champs. Everyone down here in Grays Harbor that I know hate the Champs lol



I agree. Hoffmans is the only place i get replacement calks from. Their boots are among the best quality too.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 1, 2012)

Hoffmans are definitely the best bang for the buck! I have a pair that I bought in 1995... they've been resoled twice and had the toes capped a couple of times. They're loose from repeated wettings and drying and the heels are worn again, but they're still hanging in there, if barely! I hardly wear them anymore so it's likely I'll have 'em another 15 years!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Mar 1, 2012)

Got mine used, had only been worn once, for $130! old model though but work great and they were the exact size! lol If money were no option though I'd have me a pair of Kuliens!!! now those are boots! Oldest logging boot manufacturer in the U.S. and they still make em old school with punched in caulks.


----------



## HorseFaller (Mar 2, 2012)

OlympicYJ said:


> Got mine used, had only been worn once, for $130! old model though but work great and they were the exact size! lol If money were no option though I'd have me a pair of Kuliens!!! now those are boots! Oldest logging boot manufacturer in the U.S. and they still make em old school with punched in caulks.



I got a pair of old Wesco's that way. Love those boots but found they suck on speed bark. Have those a pair of Hoffman Packs, Hoffman leather corks , and just got a pair of Vikings similar to those pictured above. Cant do without my corks in them all. Got to have that click when i walk around. No corks is like trying to cut a tree with no chain in my book. Call me crazy!


----------



## OlympicYJ (Mar 7, 2012)

HorseFaller said:


> No corks is like trying to cut a tree with no chain in my book. Call me crazy!



Exactly! lol


----------

